# Wood County WIldlife Production Areas



## jamesryan

Does anyone know where I can find these small, generally unmarked public hunting areas? Maybe a map that shows? I cannot seem to find any information about them online except the list of them on the DNR website but there is no detail on where they are. I have found 2 of them just by luck and driving around. The two I have found are only marked by small public hunting signs and you wouldn't even know it was public land if you weren't specifically looking. 

I'm just wondering because WPA's tend to have AT MOST only 2-3 other hunters on the most crowded days and I prefer to hunt these smaller hidden areas rather than deal with the crowds in state forests and other larger wildlife areas


----------



## buckeyebowman

I have no foolproof way to locate these things. It's like the ODNR wants to keep them a deep, dark secret. I've lucked into a couple by accident, and I did find a map of one on the Ohio Division of Forestry site and nowhere else! Maybe check there, or back off one step and employ a search engine and see if it can point the way. Found out a lot of things I didn't know by using Google.


----------



## Gills63

There's one I've been in right off 75. Mostly tall grass. Can't remember the road its off of. I use to hunt maumee state forest, hunting pressure ten years ago wasn't bad.


----------



## erik

bring up a lake map for zepernick should show hunting zones
http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/Portals/wildlife/Maps/Wildlife Area Maps/PDFs/zepernick.pdf


----------



## jamesryan

gills, the one off 75 is the one I've hunted for years with no problems. Just seems like theres more human traffic through there this year so I've been trying to find new ones. 

I usually get checked by DNR every time I duck hunt up by the lake but haven't seen an officer yet this year so I haven't had a chance to ask them directly about the WPA's.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

I live in Bowling Green during school time. I wondered the same thing. I found one more other than the one near 75 but have only been there once. I found the addresses at one time but have forgotten where I found them... Are you guys mostly deer hunting these places?


----------



## jamesryan

I only hunt deer at these places. 99.9% of the time its with my bow. I've hunted it before during gun season but usually don't go out during gun week unless I'm sure theres only 1-2 other people out there and I have a free day.

I keep telling myself I'm gonna squirrel hunt the one place one of these days because I pretty much get swarmed by them will sitting in my climber lol. With my luck though the day I go in after some squirrels I'll probably see deer!


----------



## bruce

jamesryan said:


> Does anyone know where I can find these small, generally unmarked public hunting areas? Maybe a map that shows? I cannot seem to find any information about them online except the list of them on the DNR website but there is no detail on where they are. I have found 2 of them just by luck and driving around. The two I have found are only marked by small public hunting signs and you wouldn't even know it was public land if you weren't specifically looking.
> 
> I'm just wondering because WPA's tend to have AT MOST only 2-3 other hunters on the most crowded days and I prefer to hunt these smaller hidden areas rather than deal with the crowds in state forests and other larger wildlife areas


Yes odnr does have a map with every state owned land ,national forest and public hunting land. It is a free map .It is a paper map Pick it up at your ODNR local office' bruce


----------



## jamesryan

thanks bruce, I'll have to make a stop by the local office


----------



## Weekender#1

I have the listing of the properties in question, I have it in a PDF format and can not post it in my pictures here at OGF. I will go down and print the paper then scan it in as a Photo. That should be simple enough right. I have addresses, size of property and everything you are looking for.


----------



## jamesryan

Weekender#1 said:


> I have the listing of the properties in question, I have it in a PDF format and can not post it in my pictures here at OGF. I will go down and print the paper then scan it in as a Photo. That should be simple enough right. I have addresses, size of property and everything you are looking for.


that would be awesome if you would kindly do so!


----------



## Finalinception

Weekender#1 said:


> I have the listing of the properties in question, I have it in a PDF format and can not post it in my pictures here at OGF. I will go down and print the paper then scan it in as a Photo. That should be simple enough right. I have addresses, size of property and everything you are looking for.


Is it possible i can see those too??? I’ve been struggling trying to find them.


----------

